# Opendownload.de: Betrugsanklage gegen Brüder und Anwalt erhoben



## sascha (20 Dezember 2011)

*Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt hat gegen die Betreiber der Seiten opendownload.de und softwaresammler.de Anklage wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs erhoben. Auch ein Inkasso-Anwalt soll vor Gericht.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...sanklage-gegen-bruder-und-anwalt-erhoben-5115


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2011)

Ja wie geht das denn?
Wurde ein neuer StA nach Hessen versetzt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2011)

"* am 7.6.2011 Anklage zum Landgericht Darmstadt erhoben."*

?


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja wie geht das denn?
> Wurde ein neuer StA nach Hessen versetzt?


Eigentlich nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Der zuständige OStA M. sah ja kürzlich bei den Seiten des Stacheldrahtkönigs von Rodgau keine Veranlassung, Anklage zu erheben, da ja aus dem "Kleingedruckten" alles genau zu ersehen war (Aktenzeichen 623 Js 44069/10)


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2011)

Eben drum ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Die NOZ widmet Herrn T eine Themenseite (und hat das unter noz.de aktuell als Topmeldung)- ich hätte mir heute eher etwas zum _anderen _Herrn T gewünscht


----------



## Fraudanalyst (21 Dezember 2011)

Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> “*Das Gericht sieht* in der Aufmachung des Internetportals www.opendownload.de und der Art und Weise wie der Interessent auf die dargebotenen Inhalte zugreifen kann, eine konkludente Täuschung, um sich einen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen”, so das Gericht damals wörtlich.


...ein etwas makaberer Satz, wenn man bedenkt, dass der ehrenwerte "sehende" Richter von Marburg leider nichts sieht.

Bei der Analyse der Geschehnisse ist Obacht angesagt! Geht diese Chause beim LG Darmstadt für die Strafverfolger in die Hose, dann ist das mehr als nur ein Persilschein. Ein für Verbraucher negatives Urteil würde sich mMn auch negativ im Prozess gegen den Burgherrn von Rodgau niederschlagen. Das könnte positiv für die Angeklagten in beiden Verfahren ausgehen, die ohnehin vom selben, erfahrenen Anwalt vertreten werden.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Die  Sta  in D haben sich fast   sieben Jahre lang  stur fast ausnahmslos jeglicher Strafverfolgung entgegengestellt 
und  haben Strafanzeigen zigtausender Betroffener als irrelevante Meckerei von Internetnutzern, die zu blöd sind,
 zu lesen eingestuft.  Daher glaube ich erst an  strafrechtliche Konsequenzen für die aktiven Beteiligten, wenn auch die Berufungsinstanzen Schuldsprüche bestätigt haben und das kann viele Jahre dauern.

Grund zum Jubeln gäbe es außerdem erst, wenn die Herrschaften auch die Gelder, die sie abkassiert haben, wieder rausrücken müßten, was wenig wahrscheinlich ist abgesehen davon, dass diese mit Sicherheit aus dem Zuständigkeitsbereich  deutscher Justiz in Sicherheit gebracht worden sind. Merkwürdig daher, dass man so lange gewartet hat, bis seit geraumer  Zeit sichtbar wurde, dass Abofallen als Millionengeschäft de facto am Ende sind.

Präzendenzfälle in Sachen Abofallen gibt es bisher erst einen einzigen, bei dem sich drei Studenten aus Göttingen als Amateurabofallenabzocker betätigt hatten und sich so dusselig angestellt hatten, das Sta und Gericht sich einem Schuldspruch nicht verweigern konnten.

Selbst wenn es zu einem Schuldspruch gegen den Anwalt käme, dürfte er mit Sicherheit so ausfallen,
dass er seine Anwaltszulassung nicht verlieren dürfte.
Den Gebrüdern würde es mit Sicherheit am A... vorbeigehen. Sie haben alle ihre Schäfchen im Trockenen

Insofern erscheint mir das Ganze eher als eine Alibiaktion, um sich nicht  nachsagen lassen zu müssen, man habe nie etwas unternommen, auch wenn die Prozesse ( falls es überhaupt dazu kommt, was ja noch nicht sicher ist)  noch Jahre dauern werden und zu keiner ernsthaften Konsequenz mehr führen werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Es sieht sogar extrem nach Alibiaktion aus. Das passt ja auch ins Gesamtbild. Alles andere wäre geradezu ein Systemverrat


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Da paßt doch die zweite Ablibiveranstaltung wie A ...auf Eimer 
http://www.bmj.de/SharedDocs/Presse..._Gesetz_gegen_Internetabzocke.html?nn=1468940


> Zur ersten Lesung des Gesetzes zum Vorgehen gegen Abo- und Kostenfallen im Internet erklärt Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jetzt wird es eng für Internetabzocker. Der Deutsche Bundestag berät über den von mir vorgelegten Gesetzentwurf gegen Kostenfallen im Internet. Mehr als fünf Millionen Internetnutzer sind laut einer Umfrage schon in die Falle getappt. Die Angebote sehen kostenlos aus und sollen dann doch etwas kosten. Der neue Internetbutton schützt wirksam vor Kostenfallen.


Sachkenntnis nicht mal in homöopathischen Dosen vorhanden....


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Doch, schon... Ich kriege das Zitat von Urban Schramm nicht wörtlich hin... aber der sagte so ungefähr "Nein, es ist kein totaler Schmarrn, was die Politiker machen, es nützt schon was - nur gehören sie und ich nicht zu den Leuten, denen es nützt".


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Der Staatsanwalt kann ja in Wien nachfragen
http://computer.t-online.de/abo-abz...-gericht-in-wien-verurteilt/id_20251342/index


> *Urteilsbegründung weist auf Irreführung hin*
> 
> In der Urteilsbegründung weist der Richter deutlich auf den Täuschungsversuch der Abofallen hin: "Der Hinweis auf die Entgeltlichkeit und die Bindung über 24 Monate erfolgt nicht ausreichend deutlich und führt zu einer Irreführung der Internetuser."


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Dezember 2011)

Der österreichische Richter tut sich leicht mit dieser Begründung, muss er doch nicht die strafrechtliche Relevanz erarbeiten. Da das Urteil aber sicher auch den zuständigen, deutschen Behörden hinreichend bekannt ist, dürfte sich eine Nachfrage erübrigen. Übrigens, die Strafbarkeit legt das Gericht, an dem Anklage erhoben wurde, anhand des Sachverhalts fest und nicht die StA!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Ironietags vergessen. Viele StA und sehr viele Richter lehnen "standardmäßig" Betrug ab, solange irgendwo der Preis steht, egal, wie er dort steht und egal, wie davon abgelenkt wird. Das ist eine Lücke im Betrugs-Straftatbestand. Und dadurch ist "Betrug" im geschätzten Milliardenbereich plötzlich "legal".


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

Das "Problem" sind nicht die Richter, sondern das deutsche Recht. Man kann halt mal keinen Betrug fahrlässig begehen.


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das "Problem" sind nicht die Richter, sondern das deutsche Recht. Man kann halt mal keinen Betrug fahrlässig begehen.


 
Aber man kann bewusst und gewollt durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung wahrer Tatsachen Verbrauchern vorgaukeln, sie könnten sich auf einer Internetseite die von ihnen gesuchte kostenlose Software herunterladen...


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das "Problem" sind nicht die Richter, sondern das deutsche Recht. .


Deutsche Richter sind in den vergangenen sieben Jahren extrem selten vor das Problem gestellt worden die Straffbarkeit zu prüfen, da  nur extrem selten Anklage erhoben wurde...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2011)

Wenn das angeblich nicht geht: Wieso geht das dann immer bei den armen Phishing-Finanzagenten so problemlos? Die handeln zu über 99 % ohne Wissen, was sie da tun - und damit ohne Vorsatz. Trotzdem werden sie wegen Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug und zur Geldwäsche belangt. Mindestens um einen Strafbefehl kommen die nicht rum.

Auch die BAFIN, die bei Penny-Stock-Spam immer mindestens 3 Monate braucht, bis die Aktie vom Handel ausgesetzt wird (bis dahin haben die Spammer längst den Reibach eingefahren...) schafft es bei den Phishing-Mulis plötzlich immer ganz schnell, die Ordnungsgeldbescheide wegen Verstoß gegen KWG (ungenehmigte Auslandsfakturierung...) zuzustellen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Aber man kann bewusst und gewollt durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung wahrer Tatsachen Verbrauchern vorgaukeln, sie könnten sich auf einer Internetseite die von ihnen gesuchte kostenlose Software herunterladen...


Richtig. Nur "bewusst und gewollt" ist eben zu beweisen...


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn das angeblich nicht geht: Wieso geht das dann immer bei den armen Phishing-Finanzagenten so problemlos? Die handeln zu über 99 % ohne Wissen, was sie da tun - und damit ohne Vorsatz. Trotzdem werden sie wegen Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug und zur Geldwäsche belangt. Mindestens um einen Strafbefehl kommen die nicht rum.


Aber in der Regel nicht wegen Geldwäschen oder Beihilfe, sondern eher wegen § 54 KWG. Das kann man auch fahrlässig begehen.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Die Prüfung ob fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich hätte man in den vergangenen sieben Jahren  getrost den
 Strafrichtern überlassen können.  So konnte diese Frage bisher  de facto nicht mal ansatzweise strafrechtlich
 geklärt werden. Zivilgerichte haben im Gegensatz dazu schon mehrfach sehr eindeutige und
unmißverständliche  Beurteilungen zu dieser Geschäftsmethode abgegeben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

...stattdessen wurden Persilscheine geschrieben... und wieder die ketzerische Frage: Machen sich deutsche Richter/Staatsanwälte zu oft die Schutzbehauptungen der Anzuklagenden zu eigen?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Stimme deiner  "ketzerischen" Frage grundsätzlich zu,  nur mit der Einschränkung, 
dass Strafrichter  auf Grund fehlender Anklagegeerhebungen so gut wie nie mit dem "Problem"
 konfrontiert worden sind.


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Zivilgerichte haben im Gegensatz dazu schon mehrfach sehr eindeutige und
> unmißverständliche Beurteilungen zu dieser Geschäftsmethode abgegeben.


Die sind nur für die Strafgerichte völlig irrelevant.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Sie sind nicht in die Lage versetzt worden  die "Irrelevanz" zu prüfen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht in die Lage versetzt worden die "Irrelevanz" zu prüfen.


Zivilrechtliche Entscheidungen haben grundsätzlich keine allzu stark ausgeprägte Relevanz für Strafverfahren (von einigen Ausnahmen abgesehen).


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Dass zivilrechtliche Entscheidungen strafrechtlich nicht relevant sind ist mir bekannt.

Strafgerichte wurden aber de facto nicht in die Lage versetzt,  die Strafbarkeit  zu prüfen.

Staatsanwaltschaften haben die  Berurteilungsmöglichkeit den Strafgerichten  IMHO  vorenthalten.

Offensichtlich sind Staatsanwaltschaften in D im  Rechtsprechungsprozess  höher platziert
 als die Strafgerichte selber,  da sie darüber entscheiden,  ob die Strafbarkeit überhaupt zum
  Entscheidungsprozess  gebracht wird.


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sind Staatsanwaltschaften in D im Rechtsprechungsprozess höher platziert
> als die Strafgerichte selber, da sie darüber entscheiden, ob die Strafbarkeit überhaupt zum
> Entscheidungsprozess gebracht wird.


Vorgelagert. Das ist ein eher horizontaler als vertikaler Prozess.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist ein eher horizontaler als vertikaler Prozess.


Bremsen wirken horizontal  *und* vertikal...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2011)

Soweit die Theorie. Die Praxis kann dagegen durchaus anders aussehen.
(Und zwar nicht nur wegen § 54 KWG.)

http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20070020.htm


> *Strafbarkeit wegen Geldwäsche gemäß § 261 Strafgesetzbuch*
> ...
> Dabei setzen deutsche Gerichte häufig strenge Maßstäbe. So verurteilte das Amtsgericht Darmstadt einen Finanzagenten wegen vorsätzlicher Geldwäsche in fünf Fällen zu einer Gesamtfreiheitsstrafe von 1 Jahr und 6 Monaten auf Bewährung, da ihm „_im Rahmen der Globalisierung, im Rahmen der Presseberichterstattung und im Rahmen der Allgemeinbildung [...]"_ *bekannt sein musste,* _„dass auf diesem Weg [...] nur Schwarzgelder abgewickelt werden"_ _(AG Darmstadt, Urteil vom 11.01.2006, Az. 212 Ls 360 Js 33848/05)._
> Da Finanzagenten mit den entsprechenden Geldtransfers zumindest einen Teil ihres Lebensunterhaltes bestreiten wollen, liegt zudem regelmäßig der besonders schwere Fall der gewerbsmäßigen Geldwäsche vor, was zusätzlich strafschärfend ins Gewicht fällt.


 
"Bekannt sein musste..."?
Und dem Nutzlosabzocker muss es nicht bekannt sein, dass seine Seitengestaltung Hunderttausende Surfer bezüglich der Kostenpflicht täuscht? Wenn er einen 8-pt-Schriftfont nimmt (kleiner geht leider nicht...), und grau auf hellgrau schreibt?

Finanzagenten sind einerseits naiv - andererseits (im Gegensatz zu den Nutzlos-Abzockern...) oft auch noch ehrlich. Sie geben z.B. zu, dass sie "von Anfang an so ein komisches Bauchgefühl gehabt hätten".
Diese Steilvorlage greifen dann die Staatsanwälte und Richter voll auf, und dann passiert sowas hier:
http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20070020.htm


> Das AG Hamm stellte fest, dass der Angeklagte erhebliche Bedenken hinsichtlich der Seriosität des Geschäftes und der redlichen Herkunft des Geldes hatte und insgesamt billigend in Kauf nahm, dass der Transaktion kein legales Rechtsgeschäft zu Grunde lag und der Bankkunde durch die Überweisung zu Unrecht geschädigt wurde. Das AG Hamm hat deswegen den Angeklagten wegen Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug gem. §§ 263a, 27 StGB verurteilt.


 
Ein Nutzlos-Abzocker und sein Mahnwalt würde jedwede Kenntnis mit kreativem Nichtwissen bestreiten - und geht damit straffrei aus.

Zweierlei Maß...


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> ...vorgaukeln...


Damit stellt sich die Frage nach objektiven oder subjektiven Wahrnehmungen der Nutzer sowie nach deren Empfängerhorizont usw. Es muss geklärt werden, in wie weit das gewerbsmäßige Erregen eines Irrtums beim Kunden tatsbestandsmäßig erfasst werden kann, um es strafrechtlich einordnen zu können.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2011)

Angesichts der Tatsache (die dem Abzocker auch anhand der vielen Beschwerden bekannt ist), dass es zehntausende/hunderttausende Betroffene gibt, die den Preishinweis während der Anmeldung nicht wahrgenommen haben, ist es Tatbestand, dass gemäß allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung der durchschnittlich aufmerksame Internetnutzer den zarten Preishinweis mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit übersieht.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Abzocker auch typischerweise eine Rechnung bzw. Mahnung immer erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist zustellt, ist es Tatbestand, dass er will, dass die Betroffenen nach Möglichkeit ihren von ihm beabsichtigten Irrtum erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist erkennen sollen.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Abzocker trotz unzähliger Einsprüche und Beschwerden das Layout nicht so ändert, dass Beschwerden und Einsprüche weitestgehend ausbleiben, ist es Tatbestand, dass der Abzocker eben nicht auf den typischen Empfängerhorizont abzielen will. Die allgemeine Verkehrsauffassung von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit im Sinne der sofortigen Erkennbarkeit intereressiert den Abzocker nicht.

Der Tatbestand ist eigentlich jedem klar, der noch halbwegs logisch denkt.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Dezember 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen: die Spielchen mit den landing pages...


----------



## Heiko (22 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Bremsen wirken horizontal *und* vertikal...


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2011/12/22/lateinisches-kochbuch-teil-3/


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: die Spielchen mit den landing pages...


Womit wir wieder beim wichtigsten  Lehrsatz für alle Institutionen wären,  die sich mit Internetabzocke befassen:
*"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"....*


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2011)

Ist das die Anzeige

http://www.mlm-infos.com/ftopic23996.html

zu diesem Urteil

http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Notorische-Abzocker-in-Wien-verurteilt-829211.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2011)

aus diesem Zusammenhang ein Lehrstück zum Umgang mit Abofallen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...en-Gratis-Abzocker-rechtskraeftig-185404.html


----------

